# Newbie to sword fishing



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Guys this is a wide open discussion, I need as many pointers as possible on night sword fishing out of Pensacola. I have a 2670 Glacier Bay and have never sword fished but would love too. Please help with any tips and pointers and I would even be interested in taking someone along that has experience!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you get my message?


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Nada


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

No need to start an open discussion. Pony up and pay Chris to go with you. Or else face a disappointing fuel burn and empty fishbox!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sharkey said:


> Nada


Hmmm....I'll find it and resend


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah way is to use your boat and have somebody who knows go with ya


----------

